# Boden-Lenkerhöhe 20"



## sdh (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen.

Da ich nicht wirklich was gefunden habe und momentan selbst ein bisschen am rumexperimentieren bin,wollte ich euch mal fragen wie der abstand Boden zu Lenker bei euch  ist?

Und vielleicht vor und nachteile (eigne erfahrungen).

Danke im voraus

Gruss Christian


----------



## AcaPulco (24. Januar 2010)

Das ist vollkommen egal. Vorbaulänge und Winkel sind wesentlich wichtiger. Kröpfung des Lenkers spielt da auch mit rein. Der Rahmen und Gabel bestimmt die Höhe auch... Jeder hat da ne andere Höhe und diese sagt auch 0 etwas darüber aus wie sich das Rad fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (25. Januar 2010)

wen man die BB hohe berucksichtigt ist dieses Maas SEHR WOHL wichtig


----------



## sdh (25. Januar 2010)

Eben. Ich denke schon das dass was ausmacht. darum würde es mich auch intressieren.


----------



## AcaPulco (25. Januar 2010)

locdog schrieb:


> wen man die BB hohe berucksichtigt ist dieses Maas SEHR WOHL wichtig



Nein, dann ist immernoch Vorbau und Lenker wichtiger... Die Lenkerhöhe sagt doch nix aus, ausser den Talentgrad an der Mauer gemessen.


----------



## locdog (25. Januar 2010)

ABER der lenker X und vorbau X ergibt eine lenkerhohe am bike mit 120mm steuerrohr 72 winkel und noch nen spacer...und eine andere hohe beim monty z.B. mit 110mm steuerrohr und integriertem steuersatz und ohne space.

ich z.B. wehle den vorbau und lenker so aus das der "reach" also BB-vorbau lenkerklemme (80-82)  UND die rezuliterende lenker (103-105 bei BB +35) hohe zu MIR past.


----------



## vollidiot (25. Januar 2010)

locdog schrieb:


> wen man die BB hohe berucksichtigt ist dieses Maas SEHR WOHL wichtig



???

 Ich wage es jetzt mal zu behaupten, dass Lenker und Tretlagerhöhe recht unkorreliert sind. 
Die Lenkerhöhe entscheidet darüber, wie gut du das Vorderrad hochreissen kannst. Dabei wichtig ist die Höhendifferenz zwischen Lenker und Laufrad (entweder bei Nabe oder ganz außen am Bodenkontakt, keine Ahnung). 

Durch diese Höhe kann nämlich der Hebel verändert werden. 
Wenn jetzt das Tretlager Höher ist, ist der Hebel immer noch der Gleiche und dein Rad müsste sich ÄHNLICH verhalten.... 
Es ist aber ja soweit ich weiß so, dass man mit einem hohen Tretlager leicher nach vorne/hinten überkippt, aber das liegt einfach daran, dass das eigene Gewicht höher liegt.

Naja, genug klug geschissen... wahrscheinlich habe ich gerade alle verwirrt und nachher ist doch alles falsch.

Achso, die beste Lösung für dein Problem wäre wahrscheinlich, es auszuprobieren, welche Lenkerhöhe dir am besten liegt. 
Ich denke du willst die Höhe durch Spacer variieren?
Wenig Spacer sind glaube ich gut für Sidehops und Vorderradtechniken, viele Spacer holen dein Vorderrad einfacher hoch und sind deshalb vermutlich gut für Rollbunnyhops (muss ich selber nochmal probieren).


----------



## locdog (26. Januar 2010)

vollidiot schrieb:


> ???
> Durch diese Höhe kann nämlich der Hebel verändert werden.
> Wenn jetzt das Tretlager Höher ist, ist der Hebel immer noch der Gleiche und dein Rad müsste sich ÄHNLICH verhalten....
> Es ist aber ja soweit ich weiß so, dass man mit einem hohen Tretlager leicher nach vorne/hinten überkippt, aber das liegt einfach daran, dass das eigene Gewicht höher liegt.



also das wehre mal komplet falsch 

klar, wen der lenker hoher ist, ist es leichter bunnys zu ziehen, aber wen dann noch der BB hoher ist dann nicht mehr.
das ist doch ganz logisch, man muss sich nur mal die hebelwirkung vor augen haben (HR achse, BB und lenker)

kleines beispiel.
echo hifi mit bb+60 und CS 375 (sehr kurz)   bunnys, ein horror, da wurden gleich offters 3 Paletten unerwunscht getippt.

BT 7,0 (BB <-> lenker, gleiches Maas!) langerer CS ABER nur BB+20, bunnys gingen von alleine !

also LENKER und VORBAU sollte man an die rahmen (lange, BBrise, lenkerwinkel und Steuerrohrlange) sowie gabel anpassen.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (26. Januar 2010)

ich fahre jetzt +90 bb beim 20"  ich hab da eigentlich keine probleme beim Rollern, geht sogar sehr gut(aber vielleicht ist das mit nem 20" was anderres?)

Aber abgemessen von Boden zu Lenker sind es bei mir genausoviele Centimeter wie beim Hydroxx , mit +50 glaube ich. Hat sich auch gut bemerkbar gemacht beim umstieg, ich konnt 1-2 wochen kein bisschen Rollern und habe die meisten Kanten mit dem vorderrad geknutscht  
aber jetzt ists perfekt.


----------



## sdh (26. Januar 2010)

Also viel schlauer bin ich noch nicht geworden.
Ich bin ja selbst am ausprobieren aber gibt es da nicht ein zu tief oder zu hoch??


----------

